# any body interested in catching cobra`s in africa



## ryanvinnroyal (Jan 11, 2008)

any body intersested or has been to africa to catch cobras before.
or would like to.


----------



## Mrs I (Jan 11, 2008)

We lives in Sri Lanka when i was younger and one came into our house, we have pictures of my dad grabbing it by his head and chucking it out the house.

I should see if i can get mum to find them and scan them into the computer....

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## pepper (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow your dad is brave . would love to see the pic.


----------



## jamgo (Jan 11, 2008)

*cobras*

It would be nice but would want to bring them back :lol:


----------



## ryanvinnroyal (Jan 11, 2008)

a secret little place in the karoo.
cobra heaven


----------



## jamgo (Jan 11, 2008)

*cobras*

very nice lucky sum it up.


----------



## ryanvinnroyal (Jan 12, 2008)

well if somebody ever decides to go i have a few freinds i can put you in contact with.


----------



## gold&black... (Jan 12, 2008)

and if u don't have much luck there, u could always try India:lol::lol: Three types of cobras to try u'r luck with


----------



## rumpig (Jan 12, 2008)

ill be vietnam in april hope to see a few snakes when im there , thereis a snake farm that i am visiting that have a lot of cobra and other snakes as well i will have heaps of pick to bring back for you all to see........


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 12, 2008)

A chap at work is from Thailand and used to find them on the way to school all the time, especially around banana plantations.
He said a neighbour died from getting bitten by one on the way to work.The bloke was riding a bike at dawn at slow speed and ran over something which put him off balance and he feel off and a cobra tagged him!


----------



## ryanvinnroyal (Jan 12, 2008)

do you get any cobra species in oz


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 12, 2008)

No, none in Oz (well legally


----------



## patonthego (Jan 12, 2008)

GSXR_Boy said:


> A chap at work is from Thailand and used to find them on the way to school all the time, especially around banana plantations.
> He said a neighbour died from getting bitten by one on the way to work.The bloke was riding a bike at dawn at slow speed and ran over something which put him off balance and he feel off and a cobra tagged him!


ouch... the poor man. do you know how old he was? did he die young? hope it wasn't slow.. and painful.. don't know much bout cobra venom. lol:shock:


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 12, 2008)

He said the snake was twice as long as the bicycle and was killed by a co worker.
I'm not to sure of his age but from what this guy said there is always someone getting tagged at the local banana plantation and they are far from a hospital and the people usually end up as fertaliser in the plantation


----------



## yommy (Jan 12, 2008)

ryanvinnroyal said:


> do you get any cobra species in oz



Who needs cobras when you have inland and coastal taipans 

And if anyones seen an angry tiger or king brown, thats close enough to cobra-ish behaviour for me


----------



## ryanvinnroyal (Jan 12, 2008)

yommy said:


> Who needs cobras when you have inland and coastal taipans
> 
> And if anyones seen an angry tiger or king brown, thats close enough to cobra-ish behaviour for me



have you caught any before or taken some pics in there natural habitat


----------



## JasonL (Jan 12, 2008)

yommy said:


> Who needs cobras when you have inland and coastal taipans
> 
> And if anyones seen an angry tiger or king brown, thats close enough to cobra-ish behaviour for me



I will be going to Thailand soon looking for them, sure we have some great snakes here very similar to the smaller Sp. of Cobra, but there's something special about a decent size King Cobra that other snakes don't have.


----------



## ryanvinnroyal (Jan 13, 2008)

adrenaline junkies nothing better


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2008)

*eastern brown*

View attachment 39805


ryanvinnroyal said:


> have you caught any before or taken some pics in there natural habitat


This is a eastern brown found in a plastic Garbage bin, in a steel fabrication factory,not in its natural habitat , but a wild one on its way to a better place.
ill post a pic where i let it go.
cheers steve.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2008)

*eastern brown*

View attachment 39808
released.


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jan 13, 2008)

cobras are pussy cats,you just reach out and grab them like this dude we found in thailand.piece of cake.


----------



## yommy (Jan 13, 2008)

ryanvinnroyal said:


> have you caught any before or taken some pics in there natural habitat



Caught lots of kingys in the NT, used to help a mate with his callout service. 
No tigers though as i haven't lived south into tiger country, better herps the further north you go, though some in the southern state may disagree 

Some pic's for you.......


----------

